# Looking for players



## Prozak (Apr 29, 2002)

I was just curious where people look online to find players in their area. My local gaming store doesn't have much of a board for DnD players. Thanks,

Prozak


----------



## shilsen (Apr 29, 2002)

You can try the "Gamers Seeking Gamers" messageboard on this site.


----------



## Ashtal (Apr 29, 2002)

Which I will forward this thread to now, with redirect.


----------



## Prozak (Apr 29, 2002)

Well since i'm here now, (thanks Ashtal, wish i'd seen this before posting), if there's anyone in the Burbank area (Pasadena, L.A., etc) post here, e-mail me at smurfy666@yahoo.com, or reach me through AIM at AMadHatter333. Thanks!

Prozak


----------



## Ventifus (May 1, 2002)

Hey, I'll be in the burbank area over summer vacation (June 25 to end of August). How many people are you looking for; I might be able to round up two more. You can drop me a line at ventifus (at) flying-snail.net.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Aug 4, 2002)

I _just_ moved to Pasadena, CA. Unfortunately, I'm starting a new job (at LAC-USC MedCen) and a new career (Registered Nurse) this month, so it may be a couple of months for me to get my ducks in order. 

However, after that, I'd *loooooove* to join a gaming group again. I even have the wife's permission, though she's a bit pissy because she'll have to stay home with the ankle-biter instead of going out and playing herself. Heh.


----------



## thalmin (Aug 5, 2002)

Prozak, to get more responses, go back and edit your original message on this thread, and include your city in the title.


----------

